# Has anyone tried this new product?



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Got an e-mail from Cherrybrook saying that they have this new Chris Christensen grooming product in..hmmm do I really need another something to try on Whimsy?? Perhaps. Anyone try this?? LOL





Chris Christensen's new Precious Drop Spray produces soft, silky, unimaginably sleek flowing coats with brilliant shine. 
Chris Christensen's Precious Drop is a blend of keratin proteins and essential oils of lavender blossom. 
Reduces frizz & matting
Eliminates breakage
Produces soft, silky flowing coats
Imparts a brilliant shine




16oz Ready-to-Use $12
16oz Concentrate $25

Limited Time Special!
Buy a 16oz Concentrate and get a 16oz Ready-to-Use FREE!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I'm waiting with you to hear if someone's using it. :ear:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I just bought a half gallon of Ziggy's conditioner so I guess I should wait. The reducing matting sounds intriguing.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, someone needs to try it and report to the rest of us! :-D


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok - I ordered it - looks interesting if nothing else


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> Ok - I ordered it - looks interesting if nothing else


Let us know how you like it!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Will do!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Let us know what you think! Right now I just bathe Leo with Earthbath Puppy Shampoo and Earthbath Conditioner which are gentle enough to bathe twice a week. Once his grown up coat starts coming in, I suspect that I will need to look at other products!


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I just recently am trying the Isle of Dogs shampoo with Halle - just to see if it will make her coat turn over a little easier... right now the Royal Jelly shampoo & heavy conditioner seem to be working. I usually use the CC products - but a friend has convinced me to at least try the IOD. Nice thing about the IOD - very little suds - makes rinsing easier.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well....I just ordered a bottle! Not sure how fast it will get here, but I will be reporting to you all when I have tried it. I'm giving Whimsy a bath on Friday, so it will probably be the next bath after that one. Halleberry and I will let our dogs be the guinea pigs. LOL!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We look forward to a report.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I'm such a sucker for buying new things! But I'm anxiously waiting for your reports. Kallie's grooming products are getting out of hand. Bottles of this & that. I certainly don't have that much for my own hair. :wink:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> I'm such a sucker for buying new things! But I'm anxiously waiting for your reports. Kallie's grooming products are getting out of hand. Bottles of this & that. I certainly don't have that much for my own hair. :wink:


I'm a big sucker too when it comes to shampoo and conditioner etc products for Whimsy. I would dream of spending a lot of money for shampoo on myself. Maybe I should just start using hers LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm trying to discipline myself to use up all the bottles of stuff that are "OK, but not my favorites. The stuff I really don't like, I toss, but I still seem to have a growing collection of bottles!!!:laugh:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Does that classify us as hoarders? Buying & buying, but never using it all?

"My name is Sparkle. I am a dog shampoo/conditioner/product hoarder" There, it's official!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am a beauty product hoarder and I am getting the same way with my hav! My lab loves it too, kind of funny. 

Does anyone have suggestions for - how should I put it - dog hair spray? I havent had my hav pup groomed professionally or trimmed so his hair around his eyes is quite long. Is there any kind of product that can help it stay up? Something that is natural?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Cherrybrook has $4.99 flat rate shipping all weekend. That might push me over the edge!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought the $12.00 bottle and with the shipping it cost a total of 16.99( Yep, I'm a grooming product junkie too.)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, I finally did it and we are down to one shampoo and one conditioner! I didn't think I would ever use up all the "other" stuff! This is sounding very tempting but I will at least wait for feedback before I succumb!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Well, I finally did it and we are down to one shampoo and one conditioner! I didn't think I would ever use up all the "other" stuff! This is sounding very tempting but I will at least wait for feedback before I succumb!


succumb ound:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Like I need any more grooming products but I ordered it anyway! I'm always looking for something to help with Starla's high maintenance coat. She has a lot of coat and seems to perpetually blow it but now I think she is going through her 2nd major coat blowing ugh..


----------

